#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Украина >  > > >  >  >  9.10.2015 - 11.10.2015 Курс Махамудры с Ламой Оле Нидалом в Киеве

## Владимир Николаевич

9-го октября 19:30 - публичная лекция Ламы Оле Нидала "Буддийская медитация" в Октябрьском дворце по адресу Институтская, 1 . 

10 и 11 октября состоится курс Махамудры в Нивки-холл по адресу проспект Победы, 84 (м. Нивки)* 

10 октября
10:00-11:00 - Медитация с путешествующим учителем
11:00-14:00 - Махамудра с Ламой Оле Нидалом
16:00-18:00 - Махамудра с Ламой Оле Нидалом
19:00-24:00 - Вечеринка Kyiv Diamond (проект покупки нового центра в Киеве) 

11 октября
10:00-11:00 - Медитация с путешествующим учителем
11:00-18:00 - Махамудра с Ламой Оле Нидалом, лунги и благословение

http://course.buddhism.org.ua/ru/

----------

Aliona (30.09.2015), Rushny (02.10.2015), Николас (30.09.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (01.10.2015)

----------


## Николас

:Kiss:

----------

